# Floyd Fans - thought on the pillow gloves issue?



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Mayweather's always tried to give off the notion he allows his opponents to be their most comfortable (which of course we all know is bull), so I thought I'd gather your views on him minimising the only decent thing Maidana has going for him -- punching power -- by forcing him to wear pillow gloves again. 

What say you?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

My thoughts pulled from another thread



bballchump11 said:


> Hands up if you think the Maidana from the Alexander fight is different than the one that is being trained by Robert Garcia


Definitely I think I may be over rating Maidana now but it's cool I feel he deserves it everyone thought he was going to lose easy and get KO'd in the process what ensued was one of the most vulnerable fights mayweather has been in where you can actually argue Maidana won a close fight... I rate that really high.. And Good on mayweather for accepting a rematch..

He's still being a bitch and Drama queen over the gloves like some scared hoe.. I mean gloves are approved so why so much crying that's all that gets posted on boxing scene now it's annoying.

Mayweather should man up and prove he fought for fans that night not for health where the pillow gloves allowed him to survive.

Now in this fight he can fight for his health and prove everyone wrong that believe he was dragged into that type of fight not by choice... If mayweather really believes that let Maidana where what is approved.. It's not like Maidana will touch him this time right? Going by what mayweather States... Since he likely fights for health this time not fans. So Mx gloves or fuck this fight.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

@Doc, I agree. For a man who has so many advantages -- skill, talent, experience, style, etc -- it's kind of embarrassing to again enforce pillow gloves over someone he's the overwhelming favorite over.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

So the Maidana camp thinks they won last time, right? With the pillow gloves. So what's stopping them from winning using them again?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

*Maidana was a dumb ass the first time for selling himself out*, and he's an adult male who must be responsible for his own decisions.

did Floyd give him an OPTION this time around or simply strong armed him into taking the gloves


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

and Marcos got more going for him than his punching power

it's his unorthodox but educated pressure


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

in floyd's defense, those gloves do look flimsy.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Do you apply that same criticism to Oscar who forced Floyd to wear the gloves he wanted? And to Cotto who turned down 8 Oz gloves like Floyd wanted? If Floyd is a bitch then so are they.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Do you apply that same criticism to Oscar who forced Floyd to wear the gloves he wanted? And to Cotto who turned down 8 Oz gloves like Floyd wanted? If Floyd is a bitch then so are they.


OK sure. Floyd still a bitch tho and a scared hoe Specially because the other guys accepted right away.. Mayweather is giving excuses left and right about health about wanting to be able to enjoy his money when he's old, like a fucking scared hoe that's the difference.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Doc said:


> *OK sure.* Floyd still a bitch tho and a scared hoe Specially because the other guys accepted right away.. Mayweather is giving excuses left and right about health about wanting to be able to enjoy his money when he's old, like a fucking scared hoe that's the difference.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


So Oscar and Cotto are also scared hoes, thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

If the fighter's use the same glove, I don't care. Nothing wrong with that imo. But there should be FULL NOTICE...meaning Maidana/Floyd know specifically what glove they're using so Floyd/Maidana can use that same glove throughout training camp...get used to it and adjusted.

But Floyd is one of the most full-of-shit boxers in the last decade. "I only fight guys at their best" (during the Cotto fight at JMW - trying to take a shot at Manny)...he then proceeds to fight Canelo @ 152 and disallows Maidana...Marcos fucking Maidana...to wear whatever gloves.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Do you apply that same criticism to Oscar who forced Floyd to wear the gloves he wanted? And to Cotto who turned down 8 Oz gloves like Floyd wanted? If Floyd is a bitch then so are they.


Oscar didn't run around claiming to be TBE

TBE - ALL WORK = EASY WORK


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mushin said:


> So Oscar and Cotto are also scared hoes, thanks for the confirmation.


Yes Oscar was afraid of Mayweather's power... Like some scared hoe

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

You wanna know who's a bitch? Erik Morales. Always forcing his opponents to use the softest gloves in the world


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

and can we quit with this nonsense in calling Maidana's gloves pillows?

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/09/thumbnail/guryja7y.jpg
http://tapatalk.com/tapatalk_image.php?img=aHR0cDovL2ltZy50YXBhdGFsay5jb20vZC8xNC8wNy8wOS9vcmlnaW5hbC9ndXJ5amE3eS5qcGc%3D

He used the Powerlock gloves vs Mayweather. The second least padding gloves Everlast has atsch

You can look closely and see POWERLOCK


----------



## PistolPat (Jun 9, 2013)

Although I'm unsure of how much Maidana's performance would improve with his gloves of choice, he still should be allowed to use them if it is approved by the commission. Floyd did pride himself in the fact that he fights his opponents at their most comfortable, but for some reason both the Canelo and Maidana fights certain stipulations were implemented that were not ideal for his opponents.

Maybe he does it because he can, maybe he does it because he feels himself slowing down due to ageing. No one outside his circle knows for sure, but I will say that it does take away a little bit of luster from his last two wins. Also considering he was kind of promoting the fight as a sort of payback for the beating Broner took, he really should not be taking the one thing away from Maidana that caused Broner problems as early as the second round. 

It also needs to be said though that Maidana was not wearing pillow gloves, they were rated above average in power, just not the best.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Oscar didn't run around claiming to be TBE
> 
> TBE - ALL WORK = EASY WORK


Doesn't matter what he claims, according to the logic of some people here : if you refuse to let your opponent wear the gloves he wants then you're a bitch. So Oscar and Cotto are bitches.



bballchump11 said:


> You wanna know who's a bitch? Erik Morales. Always forcing his opponents to use the softest gloves in the world


Good shout. Didn't let poor Manny use his clitoris gloves.


----------



## tonys333 (Jun 5, 2013)

I think Maidana should be allowed to use his gloves. It isn't just Floyd that has made his opponent wear a different set of gloves though he is all so the A side so I cant complain to much. its just that when he says stupid things like this it does make him sound like a bitch.

The Nevada Commission is the best commission in the world and they said the gloves were approved but at the end of the day aint nobody from the Nevada Commission ever got inside that squared circle and had to fight.

http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-garcia-not-your-money-no-mx-gloves--80298


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Do you apply that same criticism to Oscar who forced Floyd to wear the gloves he wanted? And to Cotto who turned down 8 Oz gloves like Floyd wanted? If Floyd is a bitch then so are they.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but weren't Oscar and Cotto a case of having 10oz gloves? 10oz which are standard for light middleweight bouts? So they were just sticking with normal procedures.

This one is a little different. No one's arguing about glove size. It's about glove type - which is about choice and preference.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> and can we quit with this nonsense in calling Maidana's gloves pillows?
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/09/thumbnail/guryja7y.jpg
> 
> ...


They're designed for hand-protection, aren't they? They're basically Everlast's equivalent to Grant's gloves which are know to provide extra cushioning for frail hands?


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Doesn't matter what he claims, according to the logic of some people here : if you refuse to let your opponent wear the gloves he wants then you're a bitch. So Oscar and Cotto are bitches.


If sticking to normal procedures is being a bitch, then fair enough.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Doesn't matter what he claims, according to the logic of some people here : if you refuse to let your opponent wear the gloves he wants then you're a bitch. So Oscar and Cotto are bitches.


You're not understanding my point. I'm completely okay with the A-side fighter (Oscar, Cotto, Floyd, whoever) controlling certain factors like glove use, but I'm not okay with Maidana wearing glove X and then Floyd wearing glove Y. If the A-side fighters want control than they should make the B-side fighter (Maidana, Lara, etc.) wear the same glove as them. That's fair. They should also give the B-side fighter a full training camp to prepare and adjust to the *designated gloves*. In my opinion, there's absolutely *nothing* wrong with this.

Floyd gets shit because he runs around clamoring about TBE...if you wanna be the best you gotta beat the best...if you fight the best, take the test...all work is easy work...hard work, dedication...I'm this, I'm that, so I deserve the lion's share...................Floyd behaves in a way that practically seeks out criticism. I cannot empathize or sympathize for someone who constantly gloats about how wealthy he is or how his wealth makes him "entitled to the finer things in life", as Floyd often puts it.

Floyd as a person is a joke (his 24/7 persona has been so consistent that I have to believe it's at least close to his true self). There's just no getting around that. He deserves all criticism he gets when it comes to that type of stuff. He gets undue criticism for sure, but that's because he chose and continues to choose to play the Villain


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but weren't Oscar and Cotto a case of having 10oz gloves? 10oz which are standard for light middleweight bouts? So they were just sticking with normal procedures.
> 
> This one is a little different. No one's arguing about glove size. It's about glove type - which is about choice and preference.


You're confused here. When Floyd fought Oscar, Oscar selected Floyd's glove choice. Floyd had no say in the gloves he could wear for the Oscar bout. I forget which fight Cotto did it in, but he did the same thing - controlled which glove opponent wore.

Oscar, Floyd, and Cotto aren't the only guys to do this - just popular recent examples


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> You're confused here. When Floyd fought Oscar, Oscar selected Floyd's glove choice. Floyd had no say in the gloves he could wear for the Oscar bout. I forget which fight Cotto did it in, but he did the same thing - controlled which glove opponent wore.
> 
> Oscar, Floyd, and Cotto aren't the only guys to do this - just popular recent examples


Ah, ok. But what did Oscar choose? From what I remember it was 10z gloves - which is standard for every light middleweight bout? Whereas Floyd wanted 8oz?

And same thing for Cotto. It was a light middleweight bout for a light middleweight title, and he enforced gloves that are _normal_ for light middleweight bouts. Right?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> and can we quit with this nonsense in calling Maidana's gloves pillows?
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/09/thumbnail/guryja7y.jpg
> 
> ...


great photo


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Ah, ok. But what did Oscar choose? From what I remember it was 10z gloves - which is standard for every light middleweight bout? Whereas Floyd wanted 8oz?
> 
> And same thing for Cotto. It was a light middleweight bout for a light middleweight title, and he enforced gloves that are _normal_ for light middleweight bouts. Right?


Floyd wanted 8oz gloves, correct, but Oscar said no and that was that. At the time Floyd was swimming in 300k PPV buys, so he had ZERO leverage. It was whatever Oskee wanted. Oscar then said, "you know what, fuck you, I'm picking the 10oz gloves you'll wear or we won't fight...******". Floyd wore the 10oz gloves Oscar picked


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Floyd wanted 8oz gloves, correct, but Oscar said no and that was that. At the time Floyd was swimming in 300k PPV buys, so he had ZERO leverage. It was whatever Oskee wanted. Oscar then said, "you know what, fuck you, I'm picking the 10oz gloves you'll wear or we won't fight...******". Floyd wore the 10oz gloves Oscar picked


But again, isn't it _normal_ to fight in 10z gloves for LMW bouts? Oscar and Cotto were insisting on things being the same. Not different. Nothing that Oscar and Cotto did were altering the rules. Where as Mayweather's _is_. He's insisting on Maidana only wearing the hand-protection range of gloves - which is not normal procedure.

Forget about who is or who isn't A-side for a moment.

Edit - although Mayweather was wearing the Reyes gloves against Oscar. So I'm not sure whether Oscar told him to (even though they actually have less padding).


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Ray Leonard objected to Thomas Hearns wearing Cleto Reyes gloves


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Ray Leonard objected to Thomas Hearns wearing Cleto Reyes gloves


That was in the rematch, right? :verysad


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Mayweather's always tried to give off the notion he allows his opponents to be their most comfortable (which of course we all know is bull), so I thought I'd gather your views on him minimising the only decent thing Maidana has going for him -- punching power -- by forcing him to wear pillow gloves again.
> 
> What say you?


A. To claim they were "pillow gloves" is complete bullshit
B. Maidana and team brought that shit on themselves by trying to pull some rookie league bullshit with the first gloves
C. If he felt that strongly about it, Maidana should have refused


----------



## Gatorbama (Jun 17, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> But again, isn't it _normal_ to fight in 10z gloves for LMW bouts? Oscar and Cotto were insisting on things being the same. Not different. Nothing that Oscar and Cotto did were altering the rules. Where as Mayweather's _is_. He's insisting on Maidana only wearing the hand-protection range of gloves - which is not normal procedure.
> 
> Forget about who is or who isn't A-side for a moment.
> 
> Edit - although Mayweather was wearing the Reyes gloves against Oscar. So I'm not sure whether Oscar told him to (even though they actually have less padding).


You are right about the glove ounces. 10oz is standard but there is also a different ten ounce glove that is made. I think heavyweights use them. Floyd was saying those were the type of ten oz gloves oscar made him wear. More importantly floyd was forced to wear reyes. Possibly because oscar knows floyd has brittle hands. Floyd had no say but he accepted it because he knew he was the b side.

I wore reyes once and they hurt my hands. I hate punching in them.

As far as you saying floyd and Maidana should have worn the same gloves, if you go back and watch the video Floyd clearly says "put him in the same thing I am wearing" maidana team started bitching about.

Once again floyd is held to a different standard from everyone else .

Fact


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> A. To claim they were "pillow gloves" is complete bullshit
> B. Maidana and team brought that shit on themselves by trying to pull some rookie league bullshit with the first gloves
> C. If he felt that strongly about it, Maidana should have refused


*A -* Fair enough, not pillow, but obviously a difference in type. 
*B -* I really doubt Maidana's lot tried to pull a stunt. Biggest fight of their career, and so they wouldn't do anything stupid like that to risk it. If the gloves were damaged, I put it down to forces outside of their control/knowledge. Probably mishandling in transport or something. I doubt anything sinister took place. 
*C -* I don't think he has choice in the matter. I bet he wasn't happy with it, and their public outcry after signing everything is just their way of letting the public know that Mayweather again has forced them to wear softer gloves.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Gatorbama said:


> You are right about the glove ounces. 10oz is standard but there is also a different ten ounce glove that is made. I think heavyweights use them. Floyd was saying those were the type of ten oz gloves oscar made him wear. More importantly floyd was forced to wear reyes. Possibly because oscar knows floyd has brittle hands. Floyd had no say but he accepted it because he knew he was the b side.
> 
> I wore reyes once and they hurt my hands. I hate punching in them.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, ok, thanks. I'll have to look it up again, as I remember it being a similar case to the Cotto one - where was just the normal 10z gloves that are used for LMW.

But yeah, that was a bitch move by Oscar if he was tryna' exploit Floyd's weak hands. Proper bitch. Worse than what this Maidana one, in fact.

Oh, and I wasn't saying Floyd and Maidana should wear same gloves. I was saying they should wear whatever they wanted as long as they were approved. Maidana his usual Everlast ones, and Floyd his Grant.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Gatorbama said:


> As far as you saying floyd and Maidana should have worn the same gloves, if you go back and watch the video Floyd clearly says "put him in the same thing I am wearing" maidana team started bitching about.


This is actually a viable point. Floyd did want that, but dirty ass Garcia didn't want that


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> *B -* I really doubt Maidana's lot tried to pull a stunt. Biggest fight of their career, and so they wouldn't do anything stupid like that to risk it. If the gloves were damaged, I put it down to forces outside of their control/knowledge. Probably mishandling in transport or something. I doubt anything sinister took place.


The first gloves Garcia/Maidana's people brought to the table were not sealed and that alone is extremely unprofessional. Then they fought with Leonard/Floyd to use those gloves. Such a stupid approach because it invalidates anything they do or say going forward.

Garcia/Maidana tried to do something illegal (using gloves that weren't shipped directly from manufacturer...evident because they weren't sealed). I'm not saying they did tamper with them (although I wouldn't be surprised - Garcia and his brother, Ortiz's trainer, both encourage their fighters to be "dirty" with Floyd), but they relinquished any validity they had by opening up gloves before presenting them after the weigh-in. Very amateur for a trainer like Garcia...who has very well been in big fights before and knows the deal


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> This is actually a viable point. Floyd did want that, but dirty ass Garcia didn't want that


Wait, are you saying that Mayweather then insisted they both wear the same Everlast gloves (the normal ones that Maidana wanted) and Garcia refused?

Because I don't remember that at all. I'll have to check back on the videos.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Wait, are you saying that Mayweather then insisted they both wear the same Everlast gloves (the normal ones that Maidana wanted) and Garcia refused?
> 
> Because I don't remember that at all. I'll have to check back on the videos.


he wanted Marcos to use grants also


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> The first gloves Garcia/Maidana's people brought to the table were not sealed and that alone is extremely unprofessional. Then they fought with Leonard/Floyd to use those gloves. Such a stupid approach because it invalidates anything they do or say going forward.


Totally incorrect.

The fighters don't bring the gloves to the table. The gloves have to be submitted to the committee, the day before, then the committee brings them to the table.

If they had been tampered with, then they were tampered with by someone with enough juice to manipulate the committee. Now let me think, who could THAT be, I wonder.....


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Do you apply that same criticism to Oscar who forced Floyd to wear the gloves he wanted? And to Cotto who turned down 8 Oz gloves like Floyd wanted? If Floyd is a bitch then so are they.


Add Morales to that list.Don't see him often referred to as a bitch.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> A. To claim they were "pillow gloves" is complete bullshit
> B. Maidana and team brought that shit on themselves by trying to pull some rookie league bullshit with the first gloves
> C. *If he felt that strongly about it, Maidana should have refused*


I said this a few weeks ago and it killed the argument stone dead IMO.
If it's such a hindrance,Chino can refuse to fight.It's not like he can't head butt and use dirty tactics to channel his frustration anyway.
If it's such a big deal and Floyd is such a bitch,step aside and let someone else enter the sweepstakes.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> This is actually a viable point. Floyd did want that, but dirty ass Garcia didn't want that


Ah,but that's perfectly acceptable.Only Floyd is allowed to get slaughtered for this when Garcia refused to let Chino wear the Grants.
I'm sure I heard "Let him wear the same shit we're wearing" but I might be wrong.


----------



## PJ. (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> and can we quit with this nonsense in calling Maidana's gloves pillows?
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/09/thumbnail/guryja7y.jpg
> 
> ...


Mayweather is one ugly dude


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> You're not understanding my point. I'm completely okay with the A-side fighter (Oscar, Cotto, Floyd, whoever) controlling certain factors like glove use, but I'm not okay with Maidana wearing glove X and then Floyd wearing glove Y. If the A-side fighters want control than they should make the B-side fighter (Maidana, Lara, etc.) wear the same glove as them. That's fair. They should also give the B-side fighter a full training camp to prepare and adjust to the *designated gloves*. In my opinion, there's absolutely *nothing* wrong with this.


The A side can do whatever they want as long as the B side signs the contract. Oscar even had a re-hydration clause against B-Hop.

Most fighters don't train with the same type of gloves they wear on fight night. For example Manny trains with Winning because they got a lot of padding, and fights with Reyes because they don't have much padding.



Uncle Rico said:


> Ah, ok. But what did Oscar choose? From what I remember it was 10z gloves - which is standard for every light middleweight bout? Whereas Floyd wanted 8oz?
> 
> And same thing for Cotto. It was a light middleweight bout for a light middleweight title, and he enforced gloves that are _normal_ for light middleweight bouts. Right?


According to Nevada boxing commission rules, from 135 to 154 you can wear 8 Oz if both fighters agree. Floyd wanted 8 Oz vs Cotto but Cotto refused. Oscar demanded Floyd wear 10 Oz Cleto Reyes gloves.

And the Klitschkos are even worse primadonnas.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> They're designed for hand-protection, aren't they? They're basically Everlast's equivalent to Grant's gloves which are know to provide extra cushioning for frail hands?


No they're not the equivalent http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/09/thumbnail/guryja7y.jpg

The picture won't post but there's the url


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> No they're not the equivalent http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/09/thumbnail/guryja7y.jpg
> 
> The picture won't post but there's the url


4/5 for power and protection.They're the best of the range.
I just don't understand why he doesn't pull out and rematch Alexander if it's such a problem.That was a much closer fight.(Can't believe no one pulled me up on that one!:lol
What gloves did Chino wear against Morales BTW?

[URL=http://s1150.photobucket.com/user/Paulie2508/media/Winning2_zps4d0074f8.jpg.html]
[IMG]http://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o601/Paulie2508/Winning2_zps4d0074f8.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Everlast MX?


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

From my understanding, based on the original post, it seems this is more about Mayweather's hypocrisy isn't it? The fact that he talks and then contradicts himself; but I guess everyone took it somewhere else, it seems. I got a couple things to add to this pointless thread...

1. DLH did make FLoyd wear "his" gloves, so I guess he's a bitch too according to the argument from ya'll. But let's also point out that there's a difference between making someone wear different gloves in terms of (ounces) to a different type of glove in terms of a (punchers glove). I just think it's important to make that distinction to whomever it applies to. 

2. Since there's several boxers who have forced fighters to wear different gloves, I guess you can fairly say they are ALL BITCHES, based on the argument you guys are having. The question I have is...are all these fighters hypocrites? Isn't that the original point? 

3. Since ALL these boxers are bitches, I think the bigger question is WHO'S BEEN THE BIGGEST BITCH OF THEM ALL? 

That's my question to the panel! Go on ....op


By the way, that's an awesome Pic of May nailing Maidana :yep. Can't help notice his bulk and how ripped he looks at age 37. Makes me wonder if he's on steroids :think


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> From my understanding, based on the original post, it seems this is more about Mayweather's hypocrisy isn't it? The fact that he talks and then contradicts himself; but I guess everyone took it somewhere else, it seems. I got a couple things to add to this pointless thread...
> 
> 1. DLH did make FLoyd wear "his" gloves, so I guess he's a bitch too according to the argument from ya'll. But let's also point out that there's a difference between making someone wear different gloves in terms of (ounces) to a different type of glove in terms of a (punchers glove). I just think it's important to make that distinction to whomever it applies to.
> 
> ...


When Morales shook up the world coming back and almost beating Chino,I remember terms like "Morales is God" being thrown about regularly.
I'd be loathe to call him a bitch.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> 4/5 for power and protection.They're the best of the range.
> I just don't understand why he doesn't pull out and rematch Alexander if it's such a problem.That was a much closer fight.(Can't believe no one pulled me up on that one!:lol
> What gloves did Chino wear against Morales BTW?
> 
> ...


yeah Floyd let him use the best rated gloves Everlast had. And Morales made Maidana use Winning gloves which from what I heard are real pillows. Morales used to force a bunch of his opponents to use these. But you know El Terrible can do no wrong


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah Floyd let him use the best rated gloves Everlast had. And Morales made Maidana use Winning gloves which from what I heard are real pillows. Morales used to force a bunch of his opponents to use these. *But you know El Terrible can do no wrong*


You get some breaks when you're the son of the great Marco Antonio Barrera.:smile


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> You get some breaks when you're the son of the great Marco Antonio Barrera.:smile


:lol: that's cruel


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Not my fave Mayweather moment :-(


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

As maidana said, he still won 5-7 rounds wearing gloves he has never worn before which weren't comfortable. The whole saga made Floyd look bad. He wants to win 9-12 rounds vs Maidana in the rematch to make a point but maidana will actually be able to spar in whatever gloves he is allowed to wear this time and get comfortable in them. Another hard fight in store for Floyd.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Ah,but that's perfectly acceptable.Only Floyd is allowed to get slaughtered for this when Garcia refused to let Chino wear the Grants.
> I'm sure I heard "Let him wear the same shit we're wearing" but I might be wrong.


What? Surely you can tell the difference?

Garcia wasn't placing restrictions on Floyd. He said Floyd can wear whatever he wanted - Everlast, Grant or whatever.

Whereas Floyd was saying: No, Maidana has to wear the same as me or switch the the Everlast hand-protection ones.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> What? Surely you can tell the difference?
> 
> Garcia wasn't placing restrictions on Floyd. He said Floyd can wear whatever he wanted - Everlast, Grant or whatever.
> 
> Whereas Floyd was saying: No, Maidana has to wear the same as me or switch the the Everlast hand-protection ones.


Floyd nuthuggers can't criticize the great man, i would give up if i was you.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> No they're not the equivalent http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/09/thumbnail/guryja7y.jpg
> 
> The picture won't post but there's the url


It says right there that they're for hand protection.

There obviously is a difference between the two. Otherwise Mayweather wouldn't have enforced it. To what extent the two ranges are different and how accurate those ratings are (it is just a piece of marketing material after all), I'm not sure. But my point is that he's let fighters in the past wear whichever gloves they've wanted and prides himself on letting opponents be at their best, so he should let Maidana wear his preferred range. Especially if it makes no difference to the outcome and he's the best ever.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Floyd nuthuggers can't criticize the great man, i would give up if i was you.


I think what irks me slightly are the accusations that Maidana/Garcia tried to cheat.

Even Floyd himself didn't do that. I think he spotted one pair of damaged gloves and it sparked the fear/paranoia to deem all other MX gloves not good enough, either.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> It says right there that they're for hand protection.
> 
> There obviously is a difference between the two. Otherwise Mayweather wouldn't have enforced it. To what extent the two ranges are different and how accurate those ratings are (it is just a piece of marketing material after all), I'm not sure. But my point is that he's let fighters in the past wear whichever gloves they've wanted and prides himself on letting opponents be at their best, so he should let Maidana wear his preferred range. Especially if it makes no difference to the outcome and he's the best ever.


Everlast makes 4 different gloves and he got to use the second best one for punchers. They're there to balance out between protection and power. Read the whole thing


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> I think what irks me slightly are the accusations that Maidana/Garcia tried to cheat.
> 
> Even Floyd himself didn't do that. I think he spotted one pair of damaged gloves and it sparked the fear/paranoia to deem all other MX gloves not good enough, either.


Its obvious he didn't cheat, Everlast rep who was there confirmed as much. the red gloves were then approved but Floyd wanted no part of them for whatever reason, mind games i guess. Maidana still won rounds and improved his rep and got the rematch so its all good.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Everlast makes 4 different gloves and he got to use the second best one for punchers. They're there to balance out between protection and power. Read the whole thing


I've read the whole thing. And my point stands.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Mushin said:


> According to Nevada boxing commission rules, from 135 to 154 you can wear 8 Oz if both fighters agree. Floyd wanted 8 Oz vs Cotto but Cotto refused. Oscar demanded Floyd wear 10 Oz Cleto Reyes gloves.
> 
> And the Klitschkos are even worse primadonnas.


Yep, you can wear 8oz if fighters agree. But 10oz for 154 is normal.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> I think what irks me slightly are the accusations that Maidana/Garcia tried to cheat.
> 
> Even Floyd himself didn't do that. I think he spotted one pair of damaged gloves and it sparked the fear/paranoia to deem all other MX gloves not good enough, either.


I certainly never thought he tried to cheat,but you've been given countless examples of the same thing happening with other big name fighters.
The big name fighter gets to say what goes,and the best fighters just get on with it because they know they have to.
Didn't Naseem Hamed once reject gloves that he himself specifically ordered? Wouldn't that make him the biggest bitch as someone asked earlier?
In fact didn't he say he wanted the finest goatskin so he could batter Barrera with them in a thinly veiled racist comment?

Hamed was the 1/8 favourite and still the name fighter going into that.Issues with gloves have happened before and will happen again.
Nice to see that Chino (whose conduct has been impressive as usual) doesn't seem as bothered as many other people.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> I've read the whole thing. And my point stands.


so all gloves are pillows except Cleto Reyes then

edit: oh these aren't pillows either, they're illegal


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Not my fave Mayweather moment :-(


Not his finest,I agree,but it's only another flimsy stick for those who don't like him to beat him with.
No mention of Chino's dirty fouling tactics in the first fight (which I don't blame him for.There is no blueprint and Chino had a good fucking go) but Floyd insists he wears Everlast's BEST gloves instead of ones with a 2/5 for padding and he's a bitch?

So Morales making him wear Winning which we all know are used for their padding and hand protection and he's God and no one says a word,but Floyd has him wearing far sturdier and potentially hurtin' gloves and here we are.:rolleyes


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> As maidana said, he still won 5-7 rounds wearing gloves he has never worn before which weren't comfortable. The whole saga made Floyd look bad. He wants to win 9-12 rounds vs Maidana in the rematch to make a point but maidana will actually be able to spar in whatever gloves he is allowed to wear this time and get comfortable in them. Another hard fight in store for Floyd.





Uncle Rico said:


> It says right there that they're for hand protection.
> 
> There obviously is a difference between the two. Otherwise Mayweather wouldn't have enforced it. To what extent the two ranges are different and how accurate those ratings are (it is just a piece of marketing material after all), I'm not sure.* But my point is that he's let fighters in the past wear whichever gloves they've wanted and prides himself on letting opponents be at their best, so he should let Maidana wear his preferred range*. Especially if it makes no difference to the outcome and he's the best ever.


Is this actually true? Because if it is true, and he's all of a sudden getting menstrual about Maidana using those gloves, he's being a straight up pussy.

I have to agree with these posts here.

Floyd was literally too afraid of Maidana wearing those gloves because Floyd notices a difference between those gloves and his own. Maidana has huge punching power so he fears being knocked out. If Floyd doesn't like it, then why doesn't he get even and wear the same gloves as Maidana? Getting used to the glove does not provide the same magnitude of the advantage a less padded glove provides. 
It's also highly unreasonable to say Maidana should have said 'no' to the fight without the right gloves. With millions on the table, it's obvious that Floyd has situationally boxed his opponent up in the corner.

My third favourite fighter of all time Morales and all the others who demand certain gloves be used are being divas themselves. Cotto IS a diva, Martinez called him out for his diva antics. I'm not afraid to criticise these fighters because without a doubt, it's a bitch move.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I certainly never thought he tried to cheat,but you've been given countless examples of the same thing happening with other big name fighters.
> The big name fighter gets to say what goes,and the best fighters just get on with it because they know they have to.
> Didn't Naseem Hamed once reject gloves that he himself specifically ordered? Wouldn't that make him the biggest bitch as someone asked earlier?
> In fact didn't he say he wanted the finest goatskin so he could batter Barrera with them in a thinly veiled racist comment?
> ...


As usual, Pity, you're going off on a tangent about a completely separate issue. I may not remember it completely, but I think Naz changed his mind on what gloves _he_ wanted to wear? Weren't he and Barrera wearing the exact same ones? He didn't demand Barrera to wear a different brand. All he did was pick the ones Barrera was eyeing up?

Don't answer that. You'll just write an essay on it and continue taking the discussion elsewhere.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> *Is this actually true?* Because if it is true, and he's all of a sudden getting menstrual about Maidana using those gloves, he's being a straight up pussy.
> 
> I have to agree with these posts here.
> 
> ...


As far as I recall, he's never had a glove issue with anyone else before. He's let opponents wear their preferred gloves. Because, you know, he lets his opponents always be at their best.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Is this actually true? Because if it is true, and he's all of a sudden getting menstrual about Maidana using those gloves, he's being a straight up pussy.
> 
> I have to agree with these posts here.
> 
> ...


Good post, Floyd is a diva that you can add to your list, broner,Karras and Lopez, the last 3 victims of Chino did not cry about approved MX gloves. Floyd was either scared of the power (doubt it, been in with big punchers before, maybe not as aggressive as a Maidana though) or just for mind games which still didn't help that much as Chino won rounds as i said before. I'll make a prediction, maidana drops Floyd in the rematch.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> so all gloves are pillows except Cleto Reyes then
> 
> edit: oh these aren't pillows either, they're illegal


Are you ignoring the brand new ones he also rejected?

Again, if there's little to no difference between MX and Powerlock, then what's wrong with MX?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> As far as I recall, he's never had a glove issue with anyone else before. He's let opponents wear their preferred gloves. Because, you know, he lets his opponents always be at their best.


Well if that is the case, then the agenda is clear. Floyd is too afraid of Maidana with Maidana's legal gloves, yet Maidana still fought Mayweather to a draw in my opinion.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Good post, Floyd is a diva that you can add to your list, broner,Karras and Lopez, the last 3 victims of Chino did not cry about approved MX gloves. Floyd was either scared of the power (doubt it, been in with big punchers before, maybe not as aggressive as a Maidana though) or just for mind games which still didn't help that much as Chino won rounds as i said before. I'll make a prediction, maidana drops Floyd in the rematch.


I personally don't think it's mind games because Mayweather would end up looking like the scared one rather than the real fighter. Also, the only boxer with comparable punching power is Cotto. 
Obviously P4P Jose Luis Castillo is a big puncher, but it's important consider that JLC was overall smaller than someone like Maidana.

If it was just mind games during the moment, then Mayweather wouldn't have a problem with Maidana wearing his gloves going into the rematch, but unfortunately Mayweather still has a problem with this...it's hardly a mind game anymore if Maidana agrees from the very start to wear the gloves of Mayweather's choice.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> As usual, Pity, you're going off on a tangent about a completely separate issue. I may not remember it completely, but I think Naz changed his mind on what gloves _he_ wanted to wear? Weren't he and Barrera wearing the exact same ones? He didn't demand Barrera to wear a different brand. All he did was pick the ones Barrera was eyeing up?
> 
> Don't answer that. You'll just write an essay on it and continue taking the discussion elsewhere.


Haha!:lol:
You and your knob end tag team partner's favourite tactic.Insult me then start accusing me of going off on tangents or refusing to answer why you randomly insult me.
I made the point about Hamed because I was pointing out that gloves have been a controversial issue in big fights for many years.

Try reading this and maybe you'll accept the point I was trying to make;

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...=bX_vSAHyqqP0BJGje40KGQ&bvm=bv.71778758,d.ZWU

And don't keep trying to insult me then telling me not to answer or deflecting with nonsensical diagnoses of my psychological state.You tried that several times before Frochy wrapped Groves' foot around his neck.And don't accuse me of going off on tangents about that fight when you've just had a go at me for no reason with a clear reference to those events.
I was making a point about top billed fighters getting to decide about gloves.
The ultimate hypocrite.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Well, that's just my opinion. I seek no quarrel.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Are you ignoring the brand new ones he also rejected?
> 
> Again, if there's little to no difference between MX and Powerlock, then what's wrong with MX?


There is a difference and tbh with you I think Floyd should let Maidana use whatever gloves he wants as long as they're approved. But for all these fickle fans to come around and call the Powerlock gloves "pillows" and to insult Mayweather calling a bitch is just dumb. 
Shit Sugar Ray Robinson almost canceled a fight the day beforehand because he wanted the ring to be 2 square feet bigger.



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Well if that is the case, then the agenda is clear. Floyd is too afraid of Maidana with Maidana's legal gloves, yet Maidana still fought Mayweather to a draw in my opinion.


Floyd didn't plan this beforehand. Ellerbe tested out Maidana's gloves and protested them. Mayweather came in and tried them on and agreed. The commission also agreed with them.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I personally don't think it's mind games because Mayweather would end up looking like the scared one rather than the real fighter. Also, the only boxer with comparable punching power is Cotto.
> Obviously P4P Jose Luis Castillo is a big puncher, but it's important consider that JLC was overall smaller than someone like Maidana.
> 
> If it was just mind games during the moment, then Mayweather wouldn't have a problem with Maidana wearing his gloves going into the rematch, but unfortunately Mayweather still has a problem with this...it's hardly a mind game anymore if Maidana agrees from the very start to wear the gloves of Mayweather's choice.


Oh its not mind games in the rematch i agree, its 100% pussyness, that can't be denied can it? ha. Just imagine Maidana knocks him out or drops him and wins a decision, Floyd's legacy would be down the drain. maidana would be like "He had all the advantages, he picked the ref, picked the gloves and i still beat him"


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> There is a difference and tbh with you I think Floyd should let Maidana use whatever gloves he wants as long as they're approved. But for all these fickle fans to come around and call the Powerlock gloves "pillows" and to insult Mayweather calling a bitch is just dumb.
> Shit Sugar Ray Robinson almost canceled a fight the day beforehand because he wanted the ring to be 2 square feet bigger.
> 
> Floyd didn't plan this beforehand. Ellerbe tested out Maidana's gloves and protested them. Mayweather came in and tried them on and agreed. The commission also agreed with them.


Easy with the stuff about rings bball. You're "going off on a tangent"
You're not really.The thread starter only applies that to me if I mention something that is not 100% relevant to his OP.
Everyone else can say what they want.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Haha!:lol:
> You and your knob end tag team partner's favourite tactic.Insult me then start accusing me of going off on tangents or refusing to answer why you randomly insult me.
> I made the point about Hamed because I was pointing out that gloves have been a controversial issue in big fights for many years.
> 
> ...


Ok, Pity, look, I'm sorry for being rude to you again. Ill-mannered of me. I hope we can squash this and be friends again?

I was just trying to say that the Hamed example isn't comparable (he didn't enforce glove rules on Barrera). And yeah, glove controversies happen in boxing, and it annoys the hell out of me. Especially when they happen last minute and the opponent isn't contractually obliged to anything (as was the case the first time round). And that's where Mayweather's case was a little bit different. And it's disappointing that he's carried it forward into the 2nd bout with an opponent he's already beaten. For someone who claims to be the greatest fighter who has ever lived -- a big claim, you'll agree -- and let's his opponents be comfortable (all these things his fans boast about), I just thought he'd at least Maidana wear his normal gloves that he's happy with. That's all.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Easy with the stuff about rings bball. You're "going off on a tangent"
> You're not really.The thread starter only applies that to me if I mention something that is not 100% relevant to his OP.
> Everyone else can say what they want.


:yep my bad man.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> There is a difference and tbh with you I think Floyd should let Maidana use whatever gloves he wants as long as they're approved. But for all these fickle fans to come around and call the Powerlock gloves "pillows" and to insult Mayweather calling a bitch is just dumb.
> Shit Sugar Ray Robinson almost canceled a fight the day beforehand because he wanted the ring to be 2 square feet bigger.
> 
> Floyd didn't plan this beforehand. Ellerbe tested out Maidana's gloves and protested them. Mayweather came in and tried them on and agreed. The commission also agreed with them.


that's fine but the red gloves were approved though, him crying about them made him look weak.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Well, that's just my opinion. I seek no quarrel.


I sought no quarrel either,but I'm a particular target for three posters because I said a few negative things about a fighter who I've praised to the high heavens lately.

Anyway Gaul.Were you around ESB when Morales fought Maidana?
The place went apeshit over Erik (and I did too.It was a thrilling performance) but he made Chino wear winning gloves just like he made Barrera toss a coin and won to get Barrera to wear Winning gloves.
Does that make Erik a bitch? I don't think so,and I suspect Chino is far less bothered than some people who are upset over it.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> There is a difference and tbh with you I think Floyd should let Maidana use whatever gloves he wants as long as they're approved. But for all these fickle fans to come around and call the Powerlock gloves "pillows" and to insult Mayweather calling a bitch is just dumb.
> Shit Sugar Ray Robinson almost canceled a fight the day beforehand because he wanted the ring to be 2 square feet bigger.


Yeah, my apologies for calling them "pillows". I weren't insinuating they were ridiculously soft and put fighters at a severe disadvantage. Just that they had more padding/protection that Maidana's preferred ones.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> There is a difference and tbh with you I think Floyd should let Maidana use whatever gloves he wants as long as they're approved. But for all these fickle fans to come around and call the Powerlock gloves "pillows" and to insult Mayweather calling a bitch is just dumb.
> Shit Sugar Ray Robinson almost canceled a fight the day beforehand because he wanted the ring to be 2 square feet bigger.
> 
> Floyd didn't plan this beforehand. Ellerbe tested out Maidana's gloves and protested them. Mayweather came in and tried them on and agreed. The commission also agreed with them.


I'm not sure what point you're trying to make tbh because my point still stands. Ellerbe is doing his job - he tried it, Mayweather then tried it and noticed a difference that you were trying to downplay in your previous posts. Mayweather made the final judgement, not Ellerbe. You would have had a better point if Ellerbe was the only one to try the glove though, that wasn't the case however.

The fact is that they are legal gloves but Mayweather was petrified with the prospect of being hit by Maidana, as evidenced by his unusually high pitched vocals. I'm also assuming Mayweather has a good idea anyway over the different types of glove although I will not hold to this assumption rigorously as though it is fact.

One telling part of that video was when Robert Garcia said 'All my fighters wear them gloves Floyd, you fought Cotto with those' - I don't know what he meant there but it seems that Floyd actually endorsed Maidana's gloves previously, or that Cotto wore those gloves against Floyd. The latter can be nullified if we find out what gloves Cotto was actually wearing against Floyd.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

shenmue said:


> that's fine but the red gloves were approved though, him crying about them made him look weak.


Looking at the video, it appears that when they brought the red gloves out, Floyd handed them to the guy to the left of him in the green shirt who happens to be the maker of Grant gloves. When he tried them on, he seemed unsure of them because all his gloves are meant to provide extra protection which made Floyd also cautious.

If Maidana's team used Cleto Reyes gloves from straight from the manufacturer in the beginning, I don't think this issue would have came up


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Ok, Pity, look, I'm sorry for being rude to you again. Ill-mannered of me. I hope we can squash this and be friends again?
> 
> I was just trying to say that the Hamed example isn't comparable (he didn't enforce glove rules on Barrera). And yeah, glove controversies happen in boxing, and it annoys the hell out of me. Especially when they happen last minute and the opponent isn't contractually obliged to anything (as was the case the first time round). And that's where Mayweather's case was a little bit different. And it's disappointing that he's carried it forward into the 2nd bout with an opponent he's already beaten. For someone who claims to be the greatest fighter who has ever lived -- a big claim, you'll agree -- and let's his opponents be comfortable (all these things his fans boast about), I just thought he'd at least Maidana wear his normal gloves that he's happy with. That's all.


Fair play.Big enough of you to apologise so I'd be a prick not to accept.
All I'm saying is that it's part of life and always will be as long as there is a huge superstar around.
Maybe when Floyd retires the power can get spread around a little.I've already said it's not his finest moment earlier in the thread so I'm not celebrating it,but all I'm saying is that it's one of these things we have to live with.Give me controversies over choice of gloves over bad judging anyday.
It's not great,but it's not the worst,and as a noted Ray nuthugger I can't slag someone for their mindgames,can I?


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Easy with the stuff about rings bball. You're "going off on a tangent"
> You're not really.The thread starter only applies that to me if I mention something that is not 100% relevant to his OP.
> Everyone else can say what they want.


If that's a sly dig at me, then that's well out of order. Especially how I've just tried to make amends and you're still insulting me. But I'm willing to ignore that and leave my offer to reconcile firmly on the table. It's there for you to accept - I sincerely hope you take it.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm not sure what point you're trying to make tbh because my point still stands. Ellerbe is doing his job - he tried it, Mayweather then tried it and noticed a difference that you were trying to downplay in your previous posts. Mayweather made the final judgement, not Ellerbe. You would have had a better point if Ellerbe was the only one to try the glove though, that wasn't the case however.
> 
> The fact is that they are legal gloves but Mayweather was petrified with the prospect of being hit by Maidana, as evidenced by his unusually high pitched vocals. I'm also assuming Mayweather has a good idea anyway over the different types of glove although I will not hold to this assumption rigorously as though it is fact.
> 
> One telling part of that video was when Robert Garcia said 'All my fighters wear them gloves Floyd, you fought Cotto with those' - I don't know what he meant there but it seems that Floyd actually endorsed Maidana's gloves previously, or that Cotto wore those gloves against Floyd. The latter can be nullified if we find out what gloves Cotto was actually wearing against Floyd.


Google image will be your friend, you will find out that ironically Cotto wore MX gloves.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> If that's a sly dig at me, then that's well out of order. Especially how I've just tried to make amends and you're still insulting me. But I'm willing to ignore that and leave my offer to reconcile firmly on the table. It's there for you to accept - I sincerely hope you take it.


I hadn't read your post to me when I typed that one,just like I'm guessing you haven't read my reply to your appreciated apology.
Want to have a look and try again? I wouldn't have said that if I'd saw your reply to me.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I hadn't read your post to me when I typed that one,just like I'm guessing you haven't read my reply to your appreciated apology.
> Want to have a look and try again? I wouldn't have said that if I'd saw your reply to me.


My bad. Sorry. I should have spotted that. :good


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> My bad. Sorry. I should have spotted that. :good


No need to apologise.I'd just like to get back to the old way.:good


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Looking at the video, it appears that when they brought the red gloves out, Floyd handed them to the guy to the left of him in the green shirt who happens to be the maker of Grant gloves. When he tried them on, he seemed unsure of them because all his gloves are meant to provide extra protection which made Floyd also cautious.
> 
> If Maidana's team used Cleto Reyes gloves from straight from the manufacturer in the beginning, I don't think this issue would have came up


Everlast rep and the commission said the gloves were fine, i just wish maidana had called Floyd's bluff had just wore them. I understand why they didn't, less hassle and probably some extra money.

I think the main problem was that Maidana had never worn the gloves before, wasn't used to them and they felt too big/uncomfortable. With training and sparring, it might be less of an issue in the 2nd fight(did well in the 1st anyway). Do we know for sure what gloves Maidana is wearing in the rematch yet?.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Not my fave Mayweather moment :-(





PityTheFool said:


> Not his finest, I agree, but it's only another flimsy stick for those who don't like him to beat him with.
> 
> No mention of Chino's dirty fouling tactics in the first fight (which I don't blame him for. There is no blueprint and Chino had a good fucking go) but Floyd insists he wears Everlast's BEST gloves instead of ones with a 2/5 for padding and he's a bitch?





bballchump11 said:


> There is a difference and tbh with you I think Floyd should let Maidana use whatever gloves he wants as long as they're approved. But for all these fickle fans to come around and call the Powerlock gloves "pillows" and to insult Mayweather calling a bitch is just dumb.
> 
> Shit Sugar Ray Robinson almost canceled a fight the day beforehand because he wanted the ring to be 2 square feet bigger.
> 
> Floyd didn't plan this beforehand. Ellerbe tested out Maidana's gloves and protested them. Mayweather came in and tried them on and agreed. The commission also agreed with them.


I've been a Floyd fan for 14 years, the time to turn the other way passed a long time ago _no matter what_ he does or doesn't do, but I can't stand when he goes into high pitched princess-mode when he's upset about or overly stressing something. :lol: atsch You know that voice. He did the same thing in that infamous "rich coward" video in the MGM conference room.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

turbotime said:


> Not my fave Mayweather moment :-(


This guy above, honest Mayweather fan. Respect!


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I've been a Floyd fan for 14 years, the time to turn the other way passed a long time ago _no matter what_ he does or doesn't do, but I can't stand when he goes into high pitched princess-mode when he's upset about or overly stressing something. :lol: atsch You know that voice. He did the same thing in that infamous "rich coward" video in the MGM conference room.


:rofl


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Google image will be your friend, you will find out that ironically Cotto wore MX gloves.


Wow. Ok in that case I am truly gobsmacked. I invite EVERYONE to have a quick look at this short video:





From all of this, I can conclude Mayweather has been a complete pussy where Maidana is concerned. Completely petrified of Maidana. This was a 154lb Cotto too.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I've been a Floyd fan for 14 years, the time to turn the other way passed a long time ago _no matter what_ he does or doesn't do, but I can't stand when he goes into high pitched princess-mode when he's upset about or overly stressing something. :lol: atsch You know that voice. He did the same thing in that infamous "rich coward" video in the MGM conference room.





MEXAMELAC said:


> This guy above, honest Mayweather fan. Respect!


:yep :deal :good

Still on theMoneyTeam regardless


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Wow. Ok in that case I am truly gobsmacked. I invite EVERYONE to have a quick look at this short video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Smh. atsch. This is why I say May has always made his fans look bad. He talks too much. Typical FLoyd.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I've been a Floyd fan for 14 years, the time to turn the other way passed a long time ago _no matter what_ he does or doesn't do, but I can't stand when he goes into high pitched princess-mode when he's upset about or overly stressing something. :lol: atsch You know that voice. He did the same thing in that infamous "rich coward" video in the MGM conference room.


 @Uncle Rico

Floyd's voice prime:


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

:lol: @The Undefeated Gaul


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Wow. Ok in that case I am truly gobsmacked. I invite EVERYONE to have a quick look at this short video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, so Cotto said 8oz was ok?

By the way, what a shitty move by Oscar making him wear the heavyweight 10oz if true.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Maidana was up after 4 rounds and had Mayweaher cut for the first time in his career. Every fighter in the world would accept a scenario like that if they had the choice. 

Maidana had every opportunity to win the fight but didn't, and Mayweather found a way to win because that's what he does. Maidana should have found a way to win regardless of gloves after having Mayweather cut and leading the cards going into the 5th.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Everlast rep and the commission said the gloves were fine, i just wish maidana had called Floyd's bluff had just wore them. I understand why they didn't, less hassle and probably some extra money.
> 
> I think the main problem was that Maidana had never worn the gloves before, wasn't used to them and they felt too big/uncomfortable. With training and sparring, it might be less of an issue in the 2nd fight(did well in the 1st anyway). Do we know for sure what gloves Maidana is wearing in the rematch yet?.


Every pair of gloves he wears is new mate.I know it doesn't counter your point(and I'm not trying to) but I'm pretty sure on his way up Chino encountered strange gloves before that weren't the easiest to break in.
What I'm really trying to say is with that wicked dry humour of his,he's probably the one least fussed about it.In fact he's probably going to use it for some comedy on All Access.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I've been a Floyd fan for 14 years, the time to turn the other way passed a long time ago _no matter what_ he does or doesn't do, but I can't stand when he goes into high pitched princess-mode when he's upset about or overly stressing something. :lol: atsch You know that voice. He did the same thing in that infamous "rich coward" video in the MGM conference room.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Oh, so Cotto allowed him to wear 8oz?
> 
> By the way, what a shitty move by Oscar making him wear the heavyweight 10oz if true.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Yeah, my apologies for calling them "pillows". I weren't insinuating they were ridiculously soft and put fighters at a severe disadvantage. Just that they had more padding/protection that Maidana's preferred ones.


yeah I gotcha and I agree.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm not sure what point you're trying to make tbh because my point still stands. Ellerbe is doing his job - he tried it, Mayweather then tried it and noticed a difference that you were trying to downplay in your previous posts. Mayweather made the final judgement, not Ellerbe. You would have had a better point if Ellerbe was the only one to try the glove though, that wasn't the case however.
> 
> The fact is that they are legal gloves but Mayweather was petrified with the prospect of being hit by Maidana, as evidenced by his unusually high pitched vocals. I'm also assuming Mayweather has a good idea anyway over the different types of glove although I will not hold to this assumption rigorously as though it is fact.
> 
> One telling part of that video was when Robert Garcia said 'All my fighters wear them gloves Floyd, you fought Cotto with those' - I don't know what he meant there but it seems that Floyd actually endorsed Maidana's gloves previously, or that Cotto wore those gloves against Floyd. The latter can be nullified if we find out what gloves Cotto was actually wearing against Floyd.


I'm saying it's not like Mayweather preplanned this. He didn't think "Oh Maidana hits so hard. I need to do something to take away his punching power".

And what Garcia is referring to is the Everlast MX gloves. Miguel Cotto did use them vs Mayweather










and I saw one of Robert Garcia's fighters using the red MX gloves that Friday on FoxSports1 vs Rico Ramos


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Everlast rep and the commission said the gloves were fine, i just wish maidana had called Floyd's bluff had just wore them. I understand why they didn't, less hassle and probably some extra money.
> 
> I think the main problem was that Maidana had never worn the gloves before, wasn't used to them and they felt too big/uncomfortable. With training and sparring, it might be less of an issue in the 2nd fight(did well in the 1st anyway). Do we know for sure what gloves Maidana is wearing in the rematch yet?.


I personally have no problem with the commission approved MX gloves. I was just saying that the alternative gloves Maidana was forced to use weren't that bad and Floyd is no more of a bitch than other previous legends that fans love. I wish he'd let Maidana use the gloves he want, but at the end of the day, he does have a big say in it.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I personally have no problem with the commission approved MX gloves. I was just saying that the alternative gloves Maidana was forced to use weren't that bad and Floyd is no more of a bitch than other previous legends that fans love. I wish he'd let Maidana use the gloves he want, but at the end of the day, he does have a big say in it.


And that sums it up perfectly.
Does anyone think us Floyd fans would have chosen for him to do this? It's just that it's not like he's insisting Maidana ties his shoelaces together.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

LMAO!!! I come on to post after months and all I see is a sig of what I said and that picture. :rofl:rofl:rofl You have no idea how hard I'm laughing, my god.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

@Uncle Rico, my brother. How are you?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> LMAO!!! I come on to post after months and all I see is a sig of what I said and that picture. :rofl:rofl:rofl You have no idea how hard I'm laughing, my god.


Good.Glad I could bring a smile to your usually whiney face.
Why don't you crawl back down the hole you came from?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Good.Glad I could bring a smile to your usually whiney face.
> Why don't you crawl back down the hole you came from?


I love how I'm still on your mind. Much love Pity, you lost nutcase. :lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> I love how I'm still on your mind. Much love Pity, you lost nutcase. :lol:


It's only because I haven't been on my laptop to change it,but since you like it so much,I'll leave it as it is for another couple weeks.
Also a nice reminder of how butthurt you were when Cash pushed your shit in.
And talking of laughing hard.You're not the only one who did when they saw the picture.Now why don't you either stop coming on threads insulting me but refusing to back it up with why or go back to your job as Amir's doppelganger?
Maybe we can do a double lookalike act where you be Amir and I'll be Manny?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> It's only because I haven't been on my laptop to change it,but since you like it so much,I'll leave it as it is for another couple weeks.
> Also a nice reminder of how butthurt you were when Cash pushed your shit in.
> And talking of laughing hard.You're not the only one who did when they saw the picture.Now why don't you either stop coming on threads insulting me but refusing to back it up with why or go back to your job as Amir's doppelganger?
> Maybe we can do a double lookalike act where you be Amir and I'll be Manny?


You're just jealous of how gorgeous I am, babes. Don't worry, maybe you'll look as handsome as me one day.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> You're just jealous of how gorgeous I am, babes. Don't worry, maybe you'll look as handsome as me one day.


Yeah.You're spot on.I'll bet you fetch a handsome price when the time comes.
@Uncle Rico Why is that even when I have a civil conversation with you for the first time in months this guy shows up?


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

@Lazarus, I'm good thanks, mate. Hope you are, too.

Let's quit the quarreling, gents. And jump over to the RBR. This Jennings-Perez fight is getting interesting. @PityTheFool, Jennings is doing really well now.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Mayweather's always tried to give off the notion he allows his opponents to be their most comfortable (which of course we all know is bull), so I thought I'd gather your views on him minimising the only decent thing Maidana has going for him -- punching power -- by forcing him to wear pillow gloves again.
> 
> What say you?


He is the A side. When A side make demands they get what and no fans complain about it. Except for Floyd of course, big surprise.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> He is the A side. When A side make demands they get what and no fans complain about it. Except for Floyd of course, big surprise.


_"I always let my opponents be at their most comfortable"_

....but why you no let Maidana wear his gloves?

_"Fuck that, I'm the A-side"_


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> _"I always let my opponents be at their most comfortable"_
> 
> ....but why you no let Maidana wear his gloves?
> 
> _"Fuck that, I'm the A-side"_


So he lied... I would too if i have a bunch of haters waiting on me to lose. beside being a stubborn asshole can help stir the pot of interest for the rematch.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Good post, Floyd is a diva that you can add to your list, broner,Karras and Lopez, the last 3 victims of Chino did not cry about approved MX gloves. Floyd was either scared of the power (doubt it, been in with big punchers before, maybe not as aggressive as a Maidana though) or just for mind games which still didn't help that much as Chino won rounds as i said before. I'll make a prediction, maidana drops Floyd in the rematch.


The original gloves were illegal, Floyd was being 100% respectful to Robert initially (video available to substantiate that) it wasn't until Garcia went on and on about those specific gloves (the blue ones) that Floyd grew tired of it and basically said "fuck you then". The video is available and there for all to see.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd is the A side what Floyd wants Floyd gets CHino will be paid for it. Last time he tried to cheat and was caught. The Glove that commission approved Mayweather still said no and paid Maidana a lot of money to change gloves. Once you take the money you have no right to complain.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

I think it's all Haymon's ruse to boost ticket sales. After all, he's an adviser for both Floyd and Maidana. It's working so far. Look at how much animated Floyd is at press conferences. He didn't show this much enthusiasm in the Guerrero showdown even when Rob's dad was running his mouth and getting personal. Another hint is the glove issue wasn't squashed before contracts were signed. If you truly had a problem with Floyd demanding specific gloves why would you sign the contract before the issue is resolved?


----------

